# Perky Promos of Pieces



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This is intended as a light-hearted & goodhumoured thread. It could, though, be used to make *more serious* points; and will certainly show off the *wit & erudition* of the TC posters, if my past experience is anything to go on. 

Imagine that you work in _advertising_ and a wealthy client has approached you to think up headlines, jingles, slogans or one-liners to give his/her favourite classical pieces a 'plug'.

*Examples*: 
* _1812 Overture_: Russian Yah-Boo to Napoleon ends with a Bang. 
* _Ride of the Valkyries_: Hot Nordic Femmes Fatales in life-or-death horse chase.
* _Beethoven's Fifth_: Destiny's rap is the Coolest in Ear-worms.

 - Yes, okay, I admit, I can only do the obvious ones. But I know, I just *know*, there are others out there who can sum up less popular, subtler pieces to the wonder & delighted assent of all TC readers. :clap:

They *can* - but *will* they? Aye, there's the rub.
Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

_Goldberg Variations_ - lullabies of power and brilliance
_Water Music_ - a trip down the Thames with a genius
_Music for the Royal Fireworks_ - the fireworks sparkled but the music out shone them


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Voice of Don LaFontaine (movie preview guy): In a world . . . [da-da-da daaam daaam dut-dut daaam, da-da-da daaam daaam dut-dut daaam] . . . where mystery rules the night sky . . . [da-da-da daaam daaam dut-dut daaam] . . . one shy genius . . . [da-da-da daaam daaam dut-dut daaam] . . . and one work of timeless impact . . . [da-da-da daaam daaam dut-dut daaam] . . .predict Pluto's demotion. Holst: The Planets, premiering Nov. 1920.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I've tried a little photoshop just to milk a stupid gag I used on one of the opera threads.
Click on it for full-size.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> I've tried a little photoshop just to milk a stupid gag I used on one of the opera threads.
> Click on it for full-size.
> 
> View attachment 30459


Eau de Beet Fields


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Boccherini's minuet - The perfect incidental music for genteel teashop dramas, or as a post-modern ironic backdrop to murder scenes.


----------

